# stocking options for a 5.5 gallon nano tank



## Starrynight (Feb 18, 2008)

what are some of my options for a 5.5 gallon nano? i want only one fish, corals, and id like an anemone but i dont think ill go that route though due to the fact that i have been warned of their destructive tendencies towards coral. iv considered the black oscilarous clown fish, yellow watchman, sixline wrasse, orchid dottyback, yashie haze goby, and blue devil damsel. can anyone give my any insight into the personalities these fish have? id like something that wolnt be hiding much at all, though the gobys dont have to be front and center as i expect them to have their little burrows. also, please feel free to mention any other fish you think i might be interested in as i am very new to saltwater and am discovering most of this stuff for the first time. thank you in advance


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not going to tell you you cant keep a fish in this tank, since you can. However all of the fish you mentioned get too large for this tank. I would reccomend a Clown Goby. These are a favorite from what I have seen and do perfect in 5.5 tanks. Other good options are Neon gobies, and other gobies that stay under 2". All have very fun personalitys. Or, you can get 5 sexy shrimp. They have a ton of character.


----------



## Starrynight (Feb 18, 2008)

ok. well i was afraid a 10 gallon would be to expensive but maybe you can give me some money saving tips to help me get that. to start off ill list the things iv been told i need.

-10 gallon tank -have this
-filter - have this
-gravel vac -have this
-lighting -need info on that
-live sand
-live rock
-cleanup crew
-filter padding
-hydrometer
-saltwater
-R.O. freshwater for top offs
-fish

*do a weekly 20% - 30% water change and refill with saltwater*

~not needed but wanted~
-corals
-shrimp


ok so am i missing anything? basically if i can find a way to get the lighting i need inexpensively i can swing getting a 10 gallon. id like to get it all set up except for the coral and shrimp collection for under $300.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The most expensive thing is going to be the lighting. What lighting you get really depends a lot on exactly what you plan to keep in the aquarium. If you plan on doing corals, you need much more powerful lighting.


----------



## Starrynight (Feb 18, 2008)

yep, i wana do corals. quite a few actually. it might take me a while to purchase all of them but that can also be part of the fun of it. so what kind lighting do i need to for a 10 gallon coral tank with 1 maybe two fish - the more i think about it i think i might want 2 clown fish and hope they breed but im still not sure. so, on lighting, what all should i know for corals? .. watts, kelvins, spectrum, all that stuff.


----------

